# Grilled potato salad



## sarahtonin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all. I'm brand new to this forum, but not to cooking. This potato salad is so easy to change and modify depending on your need and what you have on hand.  This potato salad is herbaceous and does not contain mayo, so it can be served at any temperature. Also, it sits well at a picnic or bbq. 

Chop your favorite potatoes into larger but bite sized pieces.  Any potatoes work, so choose those that you enjoy. I would stay away from sweet potatoes for this recipe. Grilling is a great way to make this, but in a pinch, roasting will work nicely.  If you are grilling, par boil until just soft, toss with olive oil, salt and pepper then grill in a grill pan until nicely browned. Of roasting, add a little Parmesan cheese to the potatoes and bake at 425 until brown and crispy. 

In a decent sized bowl add olive oil, your favorite vinegar, stone ground mustard and whisk until emulsified. Add salt, pepper, fresh diced garlic,shallot, green onion, or red onions, and fresh herbs: parsley, Cuban oregano, cilantro, dill, thyme - any of these in combination would be lovely.   If you have grilled the potatoes, you can add a little Parmesan. Toss in the fresh grilled or roasted potatoes. Serve and enjoy. 

(I apologize for not adding measurements. I cook by my senses. If you need them I will attempt to figure it out. Or make it and measure it!)


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 1, 2015)

Sounds great.  Whats Cuban oregano?


----------



## sarahtonin (May 3, 2015)

Both of these are types of the plant.  It grows like weeds down here. If you take a clipping and stick it in the ground, it will just keep on growing.  Here's some info I found:

"Cuban oregano is a green leafy herb and its leaves are widely used all over the Caribbean Islands and East Asia for culinary as well as medicinal purposes. Similar to other oregano varieties, Cuban oregano also belongs to the mint family.

In all probability, this herb was first introduced to the inhabitants of Haiti in the Caribbean in the 1800s when the region was under French occupation. In Cuba, this plant is locally known as the French oregano or oregano frances."


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds tasty. And welcome to DC. Where is "down here?"


----------



## menumaker (Aug 19, 2015)

What a great idea! I love roast vegetables at all times of the year so I will be trying this very soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------

